# Software



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

is there any software out there for tracking fish fry
like for example
putting in the date they were born and keeping track of their age, and making different groups with ages and traits, color, and features like that?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You could just use excel, or devise some system of your own. I dont know if there is, though to be honest, but if you use your own way at least it will be free.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Agreed. Excel is the way to go any way you put it.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ah i suck at excel haha im gonna go youtube a guide or something...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do excel. But there is always pen and paper. I've seen some great notebook-type logs.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats what ive been doing so far, thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes i have a little note book for my tanks


----------

